# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Gjeegjeza

## Arbushi

Fjalet  
Zv. Presidente
Posts: 124
(6/2/01 8:25:47 pm)
Reply  GJËEGJËZA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Majën nën thikë
fillon të hollohet,
shënon vizë-pikë,
por ngadalë shkurtohet. (ispaL)

Zë vend në tokë,
ateron nga lart, 
dielli kur bie,
atëherë bën baltë. (aroB)

Vjen nga burimet
ndalet përpara digës 
furnizohen turbinat
i kundërvihet errësirës (Uji i liqenit artificial) 

Duket tamam si shtëpi,
katër mure,një Çati
njëmjë veta brenda ka
që punojnë pa ja da (Zgjoi dhe Bletët) 

Si sahati tik e tak,
punon ditë e natë,
por po ndali sado,pak,
nuk kurdiset prapë. (armeZ)

Mbi dy brigje,qëndron shtrirë,
këmbët n'ujë ngulur mirë,
përmbi të ,makinat shkojnë,
nën të ujërat gurgullojn. (arU)

Hunda e mprehtë,koka e fortë 
bishti futur nënjë gropë,
drun'e lartë gjer te retë,
e përmbys fët e fët. (Sëpata)

Kasht'e kokrra i hanë bashkë,
por të ndara i nxjerr jashtë. (makina fshirëse)

Mendje s'ka por të mëson
gojë s'ka,me ty flet, 
ti përditë me të jeton,
mik të ngushtë e ke për jetë. (Libri) 

Po sa erdhi buçiti shpati,
u gëzua fusha,u gëzua fshati,
dyzet pendë qe ndër ara
nuk i dalin dot për para. (traktori) 

Të lodh shumë me të vërtetë
por gëzim të jep në jetë. (Puna)

Porsi lëmsh është rrumbullak, 
mot e jetë sillet qark,
pa benzin shkon e vjen,
kur lëviz askush s'e ndjen
është plakë sa s'tregohet, 
por nuk lodhet es'ankohet (Toka)

----------


## s0ni

Hap e mbyll,
ndrit si yll.
      (syte)
************
Nje pate qafegjate,
duke ikur ben shamate.
            (aeroplani)
*****************
Asht nej kulle e bardhe,
pa dritare e shkalle.
           (veza)
*****************
Ne fillim me bejne top, 
pastaj me shtypin me nje shkop,
dhe pastaj si per cudi,
e shof vehten ne tepsi.
          (byreku...YUM)
******************
Kam samar po sjam gomar
             (breshka)
********************
Jam lot qe rrjedh nga qielli
me than vetem dielli
           (shiu)
******************
Pa ze heshtur numeron
askush punen s'ia mohon
           (ora)

----------

